# Nice areas?



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

So where are the nice areas? I'm looking for clean streets, well kept properties, educated people etc. I'm not looking for a million dollar home but I'd like to find a good neighborhood where I won't be stepping over homeless in the street.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Really interesting question. Almost seems that Mexico would be your 1st move out of the US. Really seems like you want to recreate a US environment in Mexico. This normally what people doing a short term environment look for versus those moving long term to Mexico. There are places such as Juriquilla outside Queretaro that probably meets your needs as has differing neighborhoods from "millions" on down.
BTW, I find many more panhandlers, and much more intrusive, in the US than in Mexico.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Panhandlers in Mexico*



conklinwh said:


> Really interesting question. Almost seems that Mexico would be your 1st move out of the US. Really seems like you want to recreate a US environment in Mexico. This normally what people doing a short term environment look for versus those moving long term to Mexico. There are places such as Juriquilla outside Queretaro that probably meets your needs as has differing neighborhoods from "millions" on down.
> BTW, I find many more panhandlers, and much more intrusive, in the US than in Mexico.


I find the same thing where I have been. I see sometimes, but rarely, someone sitting on the ground or door stoop panhandling, usually a very elderly women or an amputee. Many people will be selling candy or whatever, not panhandling. In the automobile line up to the border, that is different. When on the beach or at a palapa restaurant on the beach the vendors are usually intrusive and interrupt conversions at times and flock around us, but not always. This is hit and miss. The finger wave does not discourage some of them either. It is a bit of a distraction that takes getting used to.

Another thing is seeing young children you know should be in school at that hour or a midnight selling Chiclets on corners at red lights walking from car to car, lots of them. In the automobile line to the border we see them as late as 1AM. this is sad for us. My wife will roll down the window a chat with them. "Where is your mother and father? Why aren't you going to school today etc.? I see you here often. Does your mother send you here? Is she watching you now? Most of them will answer truthfully which tells me they rather be home also.


----------



## edub (Apr 10, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> I find the same thing where I have been. I see sometimes, but rarely, someone sitting on the ground or door stoop panhandling, usually a very elderly women or an amputee. Many people will be selling candy or whatever, not panhandling. In the automobile line up to the border, that is different. When on the beach or at a palapa restaurant on the beach the vendors are usually intrusive and interrupt conversions at times and flock around us, but not always. This is hit and miss. The finger wave does not discourage some of them either. It is a bit of a distraction that takes getting used to.
> 
> Another thing is seeing young children you know should be in school at that hour or a midnight selling Chiclets on corners at red lights walking from car to car, lots of them. In the automobile line to the border we see them as late as 1AM. this is sad for us. My wife will roll down the window a chat with them. "Where is your mother and father? Why aren't you going to school today etc.? I see you here often. Does your mother send you here? Is she watching you now? Most of them will answer truthfully which tells me they rather be home also.


More people in the US should read this post. Here "poverty" means you own a car, all the typical appliances, have air conditioning, a game console like an X-Box and a flat screen TV. And if you have these things but would like a second luxury car but can't afford one, things are "unfair."

Meanwhile people in Mexico must force their children to sell Chiclets on the street in order to survive. See why I want out of here?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

edub said:


> So where are the nice areas? I'm looking for clean streets, well kept properties, educated people etc. I'm not looking for a million dollar home but I'd like to find a good neighborhood where I won't be stepping over homeless in the street.


It would help if you clarify to which city you intend to move.

Your comment about stepping over homeless in the street is quite insensitive. Are you sure you want to move to a place like Mexico?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Because there are very few zoning laws in Mexico you will find shacks with chickens in the yard next to mansions ... unless you are in a newer housing development


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

edub said:


> So where are the nice areas? I'm looking for clean streets, well kept properties, educated people etc. I'm not looking for a million dollar home but I'd like to find a good neighborhood where I won't be stepping over homeless in the street.


I'd recommend my neighborhood, but I'm a snob.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> Because there are very few zoning laws in Mexico you will find shacks with chickens in the yard next to mansions ... unless you are in a newer housing development


Or one of those gated communities that some expats (and some Mexicans) choose to live in. I doubt if homeless people would be found in places like that.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Or one of those gated communities that some expats (and some Mexicans) choose to live in. I doubt if homeless people would be found in places like that.


Yep, you are right Isla. There aren't any homeless people in my coto privado (gated community), but there is a trailer park next to us....


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

johnmex said:


> Yep, you are right Isla. There aren't any homeless people in my coto privado (gated community), but there is a trailer park next to us....


Both people who live in trailer parks aren't homeless, since they have a home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

edub, have you ever been to Mexico? 

In my 5+ years in Mexico, I have only seen three homeless people on the streets. I will admit that I've never spent much time out in the streets at night in a big city here, but it sure ain't Detroit or any other US city in that aspect... retirement security here is in the form of owning your own house, in the form you can afford and maybe having several kids who end up living nearby to help you in your later years instead of relying on an expanded government welfare/retirement net.

Most days here, there are a few little old indigenous ladies from outlying pueblos sitting in doorways, wrapped up in seven dresses and a serape with a hand out in El Centro, but they NEVER say anything other than "gracias" or give people a hard look of expectation. They sometimes have a small grandchild or two with them. They do appreciate any pesos placed into their hands, and they go to their homes at night. 

I've never seen kids here put to work selling anything in the streets, but I know it's different in places like Tijuana where weekends bring in Americanos with dollars in their pockets coming down for the beaches or to party. (that used to be me).

Many Mexicans may not be well educated, but these days they generally have more manners and respect than many university graduates from "rich" countries.

Maybe you can check out the ****** gulches at Playa del Carmen, and target the tourist bars/businesses in Cozumel and Cancun with your business. Then you'll just have to step over passed out drunk tourists instead of any annoying homeless people.


-


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That does bring us back to the 'marketing' theme. I'm not sure that an 'energy drink' concept would really fly in most of Mexico's neighborhood 'cantinas', where it is beer or tequila and music. It might be a very hard sell.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Since edub does not take well to balanced argument that runs contrary to his view of the world, and is, ergo, wrong, I will not weigh in on this - his last thread Dating Scene was closed by a moderator as offensive. If he will begin his threads with an open mind, and not stereotypes maybe I will join in - but this thread will soon be closed also. Edub, we here speak from experience that can be shown by facts, what experience do you have with the homeless of the world (or even Detroit)? Or are you a Grosse Point, West Bloomfield raised kid?


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I see a lot of people here getting on the edub bashing bandwagon. I was typing a serious post to his Dating thread and hit reply, then got a message it was deleted. My wife if Mexican so I thought some of my advice would have been useful. I guess not now since that thread got out of hand.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

We were trying very hard not to bash edub, as one who was in the middle of it, I was trying very hard to see his POV. But there are some that can't be reached or carry on an argument - not an assertion battle. Sorry your Dating Scene post won't see the light of day, I am sure it would have added to a dialog, if we could have had a civil one.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have been trying to avoid saying this. 

But the OP is so consistently insensitive in his comments, that I fear that he is a troll.

Why, for example, would one want to move to a country where the average income is about 1/6 the average income in the US, and then make mean spirited comments about the poor?


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Im sure he means well, however comes out a little raw when typing.

Glad to see you made it to Mexico, FHBOY and met with RV. One day I hope to make it to the lake and sit down for a coffee with him. I'll be moving to DF in July so I'll be a few miles closer to making that a reality.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> I have been trying to avoid saying this.
> 
> But the OP is so consistently insensitive in his comments, that I fear that he is a troll.
> 
> Why, for example, would one want to move to a country where the average income is about 1/6 the average income in the US, and then make mean spirited comments about the poor?


please don't turn this into another closed thread.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Glad to see you made it to Mexico, FHBOY and met with RV. One day I hope to make it to the lake and sit down for a coffee with him. I'll be moving to DF in July so I'll be a few miles closer to making that a reality.


When you move here in July, that will make at least two of us ExpatForum posters living in the DF. I'd be happy to get together for coffee with you and any other honorary chilangos I don't know about who post here. There are a couple of lakes in Chapultepec Park, you know. They're man-made, but that's the best the city has to offer, I'm afraid.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The coffee is usually on in Chapala. Some of you can tell when I'm drinking the real stuff, instead of 'descafeinado'.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> When you move here in July, that will make at least two of us ExpatForum posters living in the DF. I'd be happy to get together for coffee with you and any other honorary chilangos I don't know about who post here. There are a couple of lakes in Chapultepec Park, you know. They're man-made, but that's the best the city has to offer, I'm afraid.


Sounds good to me. I am opening in office/bodega on Wednesday in south DF in Xochimilco, Tlalpan. Business is doing very well.

Do you give private English lessons? I would love for you to meet my wife and teach her correctly.

Have you been to the museum in Chapultepec? AMAZING. The gold encrusted horse carriage is very unique. I love that park. I plan to take my family there any chance I get....as well as ride bikes on the Reforma on Sunday!!!! Not even sure what the hell I am still doing in Monterrey. I am really excited to move.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Sounds good to me. I am opening in office/bodega on Wednesday in south DF in Xochimilco, Tlalpan. Business is doing very well.
> 
> Do you give private English lessons? I would love for you to meet my wife and teach her correctly.
> 
> Have you been to the museum in Chapultepec? AMAZING. The gold encrusted horse carriage is very unique. I love that park. I plan to take my family there any chance I get....as well as ride bikes on the Reforma on Sunday!!!! Not even sure what the hell I am still doing in Monterrey. I am really excited to move.


Great. I'd love to meet and your family. I live near Chapultepec, which is really far from Xochimilco. But if you will be coming often to my neck of the woods (actually the complete name of the park is Bosques de Chapultepec), then it will be easy for us to get together.

I give private classes in my apartment. We can discuss the possibility of my working with your wife when we meet.

I haven't been to the museum in the Castillo in a while, but I do remember visiting there and hoping to sense the presence of Maximiliano and Carlota. And isn't the view from the terrace spectacular? There's a great zoo in the park too. I once took an adult student there for a class "in the real world". It worked out well since she is a biologist and was happy to tell me everything she knew about the animals we saw.


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

edub said:


> So where are the nice areas? I'm looking for clean streets, well kept properties, educated people etc. I'm not looking for a million dollar home but I'd like to find a good neighborhood where I won't be stepping over homeless in the street.


What City will you be moving to?


----------

